# Eid



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Peace and happiness to Egypt


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

So is the 2nd Eid, 60 days after 1st Eid? And how many days public holiday is the 2nd Eid?


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Eid Al Adha will start on the 6th Nov and for three days (until the 8th)


----------

